# SoapCalc



## samjesse (Apr 26, 2013)

Hi

Do you use SoapCalc to select your oil mixture in order to control Hardness, Cleansing, Condition, Bubbly and Creamy of the soap you want? if not, what do you use?

many thx


----------



## AngelMomma (Apr 26, 2013)

samjesse said:


> Hi
> 
> Do you use SoapCalc to select your oil mixture in order to control Hardness, Cleansing, Condition, Bubbly and Creamy of the soap you want? if not, what do you use?
> 
> many thx


 

Yes to all of the above.  But I also use it to ensure that I am using the right amount of Lye, Liquid, SF amounts etc.  I find it helpful if I am playing around with a recipe, doing a few adjustments.  I can always be assured that I end up on the right track.  And I love that I can just print out the recipe and slip it into my soap book.


----------



## Genny (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes.  At first, that's a pretty easy way to do it until you know what oils you like the most in soap and you know what qualities those oils bring to the soap.

Although you can use other lye calculators as well.


----------



## samjesse (Apr 26, 2013)

Genny said:


> Yes.  At first, that's a pretty easy way to do it until you know what oils you like the most in soap and you know what qualities those oils bring to the soap.
> 
> Although you can use other lye calculators as well.



Could someone give a link to other calculators which provide soap qualities based on MIXTURE of different oils not just one oil.


----------



## lsg (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, I do use SoapCalc for the properties you listed.


----------



## new12soap (Apr 26, 2013)

once you enter your recipe into soapcalc it will give you the qualities for the total combined recipe as well as each individual oil.  after you put it in, click calculate, then click view/print recipe and your bar qualities will be listed on that page


----------



## samjesse (Apr 27, 2013)

Does the SoapCalc take into account the amount of Lye? I don't think so. so the soap ability to clean is higher with more lye however the SoapCalc does not change with changing the lye amount given that every thing else is the same.


----------

